# This'll make ya sick..



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Some real buttheads in this world

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31056545&nid=148&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick3


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What's wrong with peoples brains? That's disgusting.

I doubt this, but I wonder if a fox could be responsible for killing them. The news didn't specify if the bodies were found also. Several years ago there were multiple dead cats found on homeowner properties in the avenues. This went on for weeks, with a lot of speculation and theories of who was doing it. The culprits were finally caught and they were foxes. The only reason I thought this case could be foxes is because the dogs were found 2 days apart. It's probably some sick ******* that needs to get his brain fixed though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to do business w this complex and a fox is highly unlikely given their location. Which is sad to think because that really means it's likely a person responsible.


----------

